# Der Elefanten-Grabscher (1xGif)



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2019)

​


----------



## Max100 (25 Juni 2019)

Der weiß was sich gut anfühlt :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Juni 2019)

Das sind halt magische Anziehungspunkte. 

:thx:


----------



## comatron (26 Juni 2019)

An *der* Stelle braucht sie vor dem Rüssel nicht zu erschrecken.


----------



## Crippler (26 Juni 2019)

Müsste das nicht Melonen-Grapscher heißen??

Wird ja kein Elefant begrapscht!!

wink2


----------

